
Ask HN: Biology and Tech? - Wimpzilla
Hello, 
I would need some advice to change my career plan from Molecular and Cellular Biology engineering into Tech stuff.
Unfortunately i do not know how to code but I&#x27;m good at electronics and physics. There is a place where Biology is used in Tech, like to build new kind of transistor that fit better for AI, that could be more similar to what neurons and brain used to be for deep learning?
Also I&#x27;m a good IT guy, good reviewer of electronic hardware in general.
Thanks you a lot for your input!
======
Wimpzilla
FYI i hold a master degree in Molecular and cellular Biology, and also tried
one year PhD that not suited me well. That's why i would like to change career
plan into electronics sciences if possible.

------
Wimpzilla
There is maybe some serious electronic engineering courses that one could
attend, if already hold good physics knowledge?

